# I bought a betta



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

So I bought a betta from petsmart who was in a tiny cup with blue water in it...whats up with that?
But um i got him cause he was active and had an additude but when I brought him home..nada haha i still love him...
I also noticed he was losing color...hes a dark dark red with light blue in the creases....or lines..on his fins and tail..
I also noticed some black scales...are they just black or id that not supposed to be there....
he also stopped eating for a few days....he refuses to eat flakes...he likes these little crumbley things....and he also enjoy cichlid pellets
but now hes eating again.
So now hes doing better...and i think his color is starting to return.
If I can find a cheap 5 gallon aquarium I will buy one for him


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

I just got a new betta now! He's in a 5 gal tank. It's my first time to take care a betta and i've found a good site on internet about them. try www.bettatalk.com. It helped me a lot understanding the fish and hope it will help you too!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The blue water was a water condittioner of some sort (not sure what petsmart uses) to help keep the water in better condition. His color sounds fine and what I would expect from a large chain lfs (red w blue). He sounds healthy. Its common for bettas to not eat when you first get them. Good luck with your new pet!


----------

